# How much is your dog food?



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

I get mine at what appears to be a good price...

39.99 for Canidae All Life Stages 44.lb bag.

It's been over a month and he's nearly through the entire bag but we've been feeding him a bit extra as he was all skin and bones when we brought him home.

so what do you feed your dog?
How much does it cost?
How big is the bag?
How long does it take to go through the bag?


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I feed my dog raw, and I get a ground chicken and bone mix for about $23 for 20lbs. I add heart, organ and suppliments...so all in all I pay about $1.25lb but my dog only eats about .5lb a day so its pretty cheap


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

38 pound senior Max is fed a raw diet and goes through about 20 pounds of meat/bone/organ a month. It costs about $25 to feed him monthly feeding freely with an upper limit of $2 a pound for the meats.
44 pound geriatric Sassy gets fed a cooked diet and goes through about 14 pounds of meats and about 6 pounds of rice a month. Her food costs about $30 a month.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

We feed TOTW $21 for a 15lb bag. OR $10 for a 5lb bag. She eats a little less than 1/2c per day, plus Thyroid meds and an immunity boosting supplement twice a day. A 15lb bag lasts us right around 3 months and a 5lb bag lasts about a month.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I pay about $18 for a bag of 6.6 lb Orijen regular.

For Orijen 6 Fish I pay about $24 for a 6.6 lb bag.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I feed RAW. costs me about 30 bucks or so (give or take) to feed Blaze a month. Im terrible with reciepts and remembering to add them all up.


----------



## pupnamedkarma (Dec 7, 2009)

I paid $14 for a 6lbs bag of Halo. It is kind of pricy but it is the only food my one cat with stomach issues can eat so that is what we started the Karma on. She seems to like it and finishes her meals.


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

*so what do you feed your dog?* Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit
*How much does it cost?* $30.00
*How big is the bag?* 15lbs 
*How long does it take to go through the bag?* just started feeding it, but i think it'll last a month and a half.

It comes up to $7.50 a month per dog.


----------



## nac1089 (Jan 18, 2009)

I feed a rotation diet of grain-free kibble with Sasha.

She's currently on TOTW, but I can't remember how much I paid for it. I always buy the small bags and they usually last anywhere from 1-2 months.

She's almost out of TOTW so next is Orijen. I just bought a 5.5lb bag of the 6 fish formula and paid $18.99 for it.

Aside from TOTW and Orijen, I also use EVO and I'm hoping to use Acana as well. I know EVO and TOTW were somewhat in the price range of Orijen if not a little bit cheaper. I've never bought Acana so I'm not sure how much that will be if I'm able to find somewhere local that sells it.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

I feed Bue Buffalo Wilderness.
It costs about $50 with tax.
The bag is 26 or 27lbs.
It only lasts a month.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I feed raw and am terrible at keeping receipts but I'd guess I pay less than $30 a month average for both the raw foods and for the Honest Kitchen I use. The THK cost me about $35 for 4 lbs but will most likely last the rest of Gracie's life (she's a Toy Fox Terrier).


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

Alex927 said:


> I get mine at what appears to be a good price...
> 
> 39.99 for Canidae All Life Stages 44.lb bag.
> 
> ...



What?: EVO chicken and turkey small bites and raw twice weekly
Cost?: $15.39 + $4.00-$6.00 for some RMB's from the grocery store
How Big: 6.6lb
How long: Month. He gets 1/2 cup a day of EVO(or 1/4 per meal)

I'm seriously considering going over to TOTW. The price is too much to resist.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I feed Orijen Adult, I think it;s a 28lb bag, cost is $59.99
The Honest Kitchen Embark 10lb is $75 and THK's Keen is $50


----------



## leftcoastlady (Dec 10, 2009)

Wilson eats Wellness Whitefish & Sweet Potato with a bit of pumpkin or cottage cheese mixed in. I bought a 5-lb bag for about $15. Since he's small the bag has lasted for a few weeks. I recently signed up to receive the Wellness e-newsletter since they send coupons.


----------



## DreamN (Nov 28, 2008)

*So what do you feed your dog?* Just finished with Wellness Large Breed Puppy (We thought he was going to get much bigger) and now are on Wellness Lamb, Barley, & Salmon.

*How much does it cost?* The Large Breed formula was $48 plus tax, but the store we buy it from offers a $5 coupon on any purchase over $40 and we combine it with the $3 coupon from Wellness' monthly newsletter. So it ends up being $40 plus tax. The Adult formula is always on special at the same store for $40 or $41 plus tax (Same coupons used) and it comes out to be $32 or $33 plus tax.

*How big is the bag?* 30 lb.

*How long does it take to go through the bag?* I want to say about a month and half, but I honestly haven't kept tabs on this.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Right now 12 week old Lab, Raven is working her way through a 35 pound bag of Pro Plan puppy chicken and rice. Since she is so small and I felt she had too much belly, she isn't getting as much as many of our other puppies. When it is low, we will start the adult version. I think we can get a 35 pound of it for about $35. Usually one will last about a month for a growing puppy. 

I am being very careful with the puppy chow, keeping the top rolled up and the bag inside an air tight plastic bin. If you save money by buying larger packages, you need to keep the air away from it.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Yoshi is on Raw, he is eating 3lbs of food a day(such a pig) I think we prolly pay about 60 a month for food. When he was on dry Wellness, he ate 7-8 cups of food and it was never doing any good for him. We were going thru 45 lbs of dry kibble a month. VERY expensive compared to now.


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

so what do you feed your dog? *EVO Red Meat Small Bites*
How much does it cost? *$56.99 + tax but I always try to get a coupon*
How big is the bag? *28.6 lbs.*
How long does it take to go through the bag? * hopefully 2 months or more - Rocky only gets 1 cup a day*


----------



## Angelwing (Jan 2, 2008)

so what do you feed your dog? Orijen puppy
How much does it cost? $38
How big is the bag? 15lbs
How long does it take to go through the bag? not sure yet


----------



## Lazy Bones (Nov 30, 2009)

Boozer (70 lbs)- Weimaraner:

*What do you feed your dog?* Evo
*How much does it cost?* $48
*How big is the bag?* 28.6lb bag
*How long does it take to go through the bag?* 1 1/2 months

Capone (155 lbs) and Marley (130 lbs)- Mastiffs:

*What do you feed your dog?* Natures Variety, Prairie 
*How much does it cost?* $52 - $56 (depending on flavor)
*How big is the bag?* 30lb bag
*How long does it take to go through the bag?* I buy 2 bags at a time and it takes the two of them 1 month to get through both bags.


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

Blue Buffalo for Puppies - Chicken and Brown Rice. 30 lbs for $45.

Lasts me a month or longer. I have a 11 week puppy. 

This is an excellent brand, all organic and no use of corn, whey, or byproducts.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

so what do you feed your dog?

Taste of the wild, one of my girls has allergies so it's a good grain free for her.

How much does it cost?

About $50

How big is the bag?

30lbs

How long does it take to go through the bag?

A bit less than a month for a 70lb and 50lb GSDs.. About 7 cups per day.


----------



## Louise636 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bentley (20 lbs)- Shih Tzu:

What do you feed your dog? IAMS
How much does it cost? $11.99
How big is the bag? 8 lb bag
How long does it take to go through the bag? 1.25 months


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

I feed Taste of the Wild
$42 I buy 2 at a time so $84
30lb bag
A little less than 2 months for 6 dogs


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

What do you feed your dog? prey model raw
How much does it cost? depends on the sales I catch-with 5 dogs 100+ lbs. & over I don't wanna know...lol!
How big is the bag? as big as my chest freezer
How long does it take to go through the bag? it is always replenished


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't remember the other bags (i rotate every bag) but I got TOTW last week, 30# for $50.


----------



## DreamN (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, I'm surprised at the price some of you guys are paying for TOTW.

At the places I shop for food I see the 30 lb bags for $36-$38. These are regular prices too, not sales.

I'm testing out TOTW. Bought a 5 lb bag for $10. Introduced it yesterday (75/25 mix). By the weeks end I'll be fully on TOTW.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Much of this year I was buying 30# of Iams for $25. Our new puppy is on Pro Plan. It is almost time to switch Raven to adult Pro Plan chicken and rice. I want to get some ahead of time to make the switch from the puppy formula over a week. Today's paper had a flier offering a 37.5# bag for $33. For a growing puppy, we feed about 3-4 cups and a bag lasts about a month.


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

I feed Wellness to my Bichon, I have good results on it, Charlie has much more energy. I bought 6lb bag for 15$, I would have bought a bigger bag but I was not sure if he would have any negative reaction to it. I have used wellness for 2 weeks now and I am not even half way though the bag.


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

I now feed Innova Small Bite Dry Kibble for $25/15lb. Might switch to Taste Of The Wild for $22/15lb.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

so what do you feed your dog? *EVO Red Meat Small Bites*
How much does it cost? *$59.99 + tax *
How big is the bag? *28.6 lbs.*
How long does it take to go through the bag? *hopefully 3 + weeks or more. * (I supplement with fresh meat, some steamed vegetables, cottage cheese, eggs, sardines in olive oil, etc.) In addition, I also add Stella and Chewy's freeze dried steaks.

I discontinued TOTW because they ate more of the TOTW, so although it was less expensive per bag, in addition to more food in the bag, they actually ate more, and, wanted to eat more frequently, making the EVO more economical.


----------



## TheNutters (Jan 4, 2010)

I rotate...but my most recent purchase for 2 min dachshunds are:

so what do you feed your dog? *EVO Red meat small bites*
How much does it cost? *$54.99 plus tax*
How big is the bag? *28.6lb bag*
How long does it take to go through the bag? *2 months, for 2 dogs!*


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Rosie gets K/D for kidney problems a 40lb bag costs $75


----------

